# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tampereen tulevat rollikkalinjat

## ultrix

Tähän ketjuun keskustelua nimenomaan Tampereen seudun mahdollisista tulevaisuuden rollikkalinjoista.

Rollikkahan ei varsinaisesti tuo välttämättä liikennöintisäästöjä, mutta ympäristön  kannalta se on dieselkömyttäjiin nähden ylivoimainen  toki vain jos  ostetaan päästöttömästi tuotettua sähköä. Sähkömoottori myös toimii paremmin mm. jyrkissä mäissä (Lukonmäki), tosin siellä on riskinä talvisin linkkuun ajaminen, mitä enemmän autossa on niveliä. Joka tapauksessahan mäen vaarallisuudesta johtuen voisi olla ihan perusteltua rakentaa Turtolankadulle keski- ja rotvallikaiteet.

Rollikkalinjojat on syytä suunnitella niin, että vältetään tarpeetonta päällekkäisyyttä raitiolinjaston kanssa. Myös linjoja, jotka tiedetään olevan tulevaisuudessa taloudellisempaa hoitaa raitiovaunuin kuin bussein on turha sähköistää, sillä jos ensin linja rakennetaan trolleybuslinjaksi ja myöhemmin konvertoidaan ratikaksi, on tehty osittain hukkainvestointi.

Sain äsken idean, että yhdistetään linjan 15 Nekalan osuus ja linjan 13 Lukonmäen-Hermian päät yhdeksi, kaksinivel- tai telirollikalla liikennöitäväksi runkolinjaksi. Eli keskusta - Nekala - Turtola - Lukonmäki - Hermia. Ainakin omien havaintojeni perusteella linjan 13 itäpään matkustajat tulevat nimenomaan Lukonmäestä ja Hervannan pysäkeiltä, kun taas linjalla 15 suurin osa porukasta näkyy tulevan Nekalasta. Juuri tämän reitin sähköistystä tukee, että

linjan varrella on TKL:n (ja Paunun) varikkoreitti on joukkoliikenneväylänä vakiintunut ja suosittureitti kulkee koko matkaltaan tiiviissä esikaupunkirakenteessa, mutta ei kuitenkaan tarpeeksi tiiviissä tai edes tiivistämiskelpoisessa raitioliikenteellematkan varrella on Lukonmäkirollikkainfrastruktuurista huomattava osa on jo olemassa, tolpat ovat yhä pystyssä mm. Tampereen valtatiellä, Nekalantiellä ja Jokipohjantiellä.  :Smile: 

Linjojen yhdistämisestä yli jääviä reittiosuuksia voitaisiin ajaa vaikka linjalla Eteläpuisto - Turtolankatu - Kaukajärvi  :Wink: , tällä kertaa kuitenkin 10 min välein tavallisilla 2-akselisilla busseilla tasatahdistettuna linjan 22 kanssa.

Menetettävät suorat yhteydet esim. Kaukajärveltä Turtolan Cittarille ja Messukylästä Hervantaan voitaneen korvata järjestämällä Nuijatien pysäkille synkronoitu vaihto.

Rollikkakokonaisuuteen kuuluisi myös esim. linjat 2 ja 4 (museolinja; ainakin yksi auto TKL:ltä sekä HKL:n SWS-proto, esteettömyyssyistä myös yksi moderni rollikka). 10 minuutin välein liikennöitävänä kaksinivelrollikka-runkolinjana kakkonen ei tietenkään nykyään puolusta paikkaansa, mutta tulevaisuudessa Tammela tiivistyy nykyisestä huomattavastikin ja myös Koukkuniemi kasvaa (vaikka mummot ja vaarit eivät käyttäisi, työntekijät kyllä käyttävät). Mikäli päädytään teliautoihin, ei ainakaan tungosaikaan ole kakkosellakaan väljää tilaa, vaikka vuoroväli olisi sen 10 minuuttia.

----------


## CF65

> jos ensin linja rakennetaan trolleybuslinjaksi ja myöhemmin konvertoidaan ratikaksi, on tehty osittain hukkainvestointi.


Tästä en ole ihan samaa mieltä. Jos jokin bussilinja sähköistettäisiin, tarvitaan ~750V tasavirtasyöttö ala-asemineen ja kaapelointeineen, kuparilangat ripustuksineen ja niiden tukipylväät = linjan infrastruktuuri. Jos tavoitteena on samaa reittiä käyttävä katuratikka, tuo investointi ei välttämättä mene hukkaan.

Kokonaan eri asia on, kannattaako mahdollinen ratikkalinja vetää kulkemaan nykyistä katuverkkoa pitkin.




> Sain äsken idean, että yhdistetään linjan 15 Nekalan osuus ja linjan 13 Lukonmäen-Hermian päät yhdeksi, kaksinivel- tai telirollikalla liikennöitäväksi runkolinjaksi. Eli keskusta - Nekala - Turtola - Lukonmäki - Hermia. Ainakin omien havaintojeni perusteella linjan 13 itäpään matkustajat tulevat nimenomaan Lukonmäestä ja Hervannan pysäkeiltä, kun taas linjalla 15 suurin osa porukasta näkyy tulevan Nekalasta.


Voi hyvinkin olla, että pääosa näiden linjojen matkustajista nousee kyytiin näiltä pysäkeiltä (johonkin vuorokaudenaikaan). Mutta tarkastelussa pitää ottaa huomioon myös se, minne he ovat menossa. Kaikki eivät välttämättä pyri Nekalan kautta Keskustorille saakka.




> Menetettävät suorat yhteydet esim. Kaukajärveltä Turtolan Cittarille ja Messukylästä Hervantaan voitaneen korvata järjestämällä Nuijatien pysäkille synkronoitu vaihto.


Kunhan nyt nähtäisiin Tampereella se ensimmäinenkin synkronoitu vaihto... Ne eivät tunnu toimivan kuin hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Voi hyvinkin olla, että pääosa näiden linjojen matkustajista nousee kyytiin näiltä pysäkeiltä (johonkin vuorokaudenaikaan). Mutta tarkastelussa pitää ottaa huomioon myös se, minne he ovat menossa. Kaikki eivät välttämättä pyri Nekalan kautta Keskustorille saakka.


Osa lukonmäkeläisistä kulkee varmasti yliopistolle. Mutta linjan 15 reitti palvelisi heitä lähes yhtä hyvin, sillä Tietotalon pysäkiltä on ihan yhtä lyhyt matka yliopistokiinteistölle kuin Yliopisto-nimiseltä pysäkiltä. Nekala on myös suosittu opiskelijoiden asuinalue, ei toki yhtä suosittu kuin Tammela, Kaleva tai Hervanta.

Mulle ei tule mieleenikään, minne muualle väki voisi olla menossa, paitsi asemalle. Ja aseman liikenne voidaan hoitaa junien kulkuaikaan liikennöivällä apulinjalla, johon jo 31 olisi varsin kätevä, jos se vain rohjettaisiin linjata uusiksi.




> Kunhan nyt nähtäisiin Tampereella se ensimmäinenkin synkronoitu vaihto... Ne eivät tunnu toimivan kuin hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä.


Järjestelykysymys, hoituu huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin yhdenkään johdinpylvään pystytys.

----------

